# Presunto bug thunderbird 1.5.0.9

## Elbryan

Uhm..non so se sia un bug dovuto all'aggiornamento ma mi è capitata sta cosa e se per caso ricapitasse a qualcuno vi porgo la soluzione.

Ho lanciato tb dopo l'upgrade e l'header dei miei messaggi (come si può vedere in figura) era esteso.

Semplicemente basta ritoccare l'opzione nella configurazione avanzata (penso l'immagine parli da se).

L'impostazione è cambiata in "2" senza che io toccassi nulla.

Basta riportarla ad "1".

http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/3620/schermatati3.th.png

L'opzione menzionata è "mail.show_headers".

Spero sia utile a qualcuno, sennò come non detto  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Mhhhh... cliccare sul - (meno) di fianco alla dicitura oggetto era troppo semplice?  :Smile: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> Mhhhh... cliccare sul - (meno) di fianco alla dicitura oggetto era troppo semplice? 

 

Quello chiude tutti gli headers ..

I livelli headers si dividono in 0,1,2 -.-

Ma ma.. bah ..

Eviterò di spiegarti la differenza :S

----------

## mrfree

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Quello chiude tutti gli headers ..
> 
> I livelli headers si dividono in 0,1,2 -.-

 

Ok.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> Ma ma.. bah ..
> 
> Eviterò di spiegarti la differenza :S

 

Che problemi hai... frustrato? le festività ti deprimono?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Elbryan

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   Quello chiude tutti gli headers ..
> 
> I livelli headers si dividono in 0,1,2 -.- 
> 
> Ok.
> ...

 

No è che mi fai passare per deficiente ._.

----------

## mrfree

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> No è che mi fai passare per deficiente ._.

 Credimi non era affatto mia intenzione.

Lo smile alla fine del mio post voleva proprio evitare un fraintendimento simile. Poi perché deficiente, a volte una svista che porta ad ignorare la soluzione più semplice può capitare, no?

Comunque tornando IT, forse il valore di show_headers è stato modificato da enigmail:

 *http://enigmail.mozdev.org/userprefs.html wrote:*   

> Replacement of Mozilla's show all headers (because the original value is overriden)
> 
> user_pref("extensions.enigmail.show_headers",1);
> 
> JS: Both mail.show_headers and extensions.enigmail.show_headers control the viewing of the headers (normal=1 / all=2).
> ...

 

----------

## Elbryan

ma enigmail era gia' installato ... non è stato aggiornato all'update di thunderbird.

----------

